# How to get rid of chickens



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I am moving in 2 weeks and i am only moving to a half acre. The law is that we can only have a maximum of 5 chickens and we have 18. The chickens don't lay any more so we have them for free on craigslist as pet chickens. They have been with us for a long time and we don't want them to die to coyotes or get eaten by someone (If someone did eat it, they wouldn't be good anyways) any suggestions so i can get rid of them and have a good home?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats hard...even if someone said they wouldnt eat them...you cant be sure...you just have to close your eyes and let them go...Or sell them for $10 each...maybe they wont pay that to eat them??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there an animal sanctuary nearby that would take them?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

There is a SCRAPS but that's an animal reacue


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What breeds, and where are you located? Best way to do it is to NOT give them away for free. We got rid of chickens about a year ago, as they were pooping in the goat water, and we wanted to use their coop side of the barn as a stall. But put a price on them, advertise on Craigslist, and only drop the price if you get a good feel for the buyer. In our case, we sold ours to a woman who had lost a part of her flock to a raccoon or coyote breaking into her coop. She had repaired it, but lost a good bit of her layer hens at a BAD time of year to be replacing them (winter).

We will be getting more chickens here soon, and they won't be in with the goats. My son is going to do them as a 4H project. Haven't decided on a breed yet. 

I will be honest, most folks are will shy away from buying chickens on CList, just to turn around and process them. Too costly, and they will keep their eye out for free birds instead. So a modest price tag may deter the ones who are looking for cheap (free) chicken.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I got all of my chickens free on Craigslist and I didn't eat them. We do operate a sanctuary though.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> What breeds, and where are you located? Best way to do it is to NOT give them away for free. We got rid of chickens about a year ago, as they were pooping in the goat water, and we wanted to use their coop side of the barn as a stall. But put a price on them, advertise on Craigslist, and only drop the price if you get a good feel for the buyer. In our case, we sold ours to a woman who had lost a part of her flock to a raccoon or coyote breaking into her coop. She had repaired it, but lost a good bit of her layer hens at a BAD time of year to be replacing them (winter).
> 
> We will be getting more chickens here soon, and they won't be in with the goats. My son is going to do them as a 4H project. Haven't decided on a breed yet.
> 
> I will be honest, most folks are will shy away from buying chickens on CList, just to turn around and process them. Too costly, and they will keep their eye out for free birds instead. So a modest price tag may deter the ones who are looking for cheap (free) chicken.


Washington and they are polish, americana, Araucauna, barred rocks


----------

